# Was this a good buy for a Glock 19 Gen 4?



## Wolfstein (Jun 2, 2015)

Last Friday went to my local pawn shop and my friend (the owner) had a NIB Glock 19 Gen 4.
It included 4 mags, mag loader, two holsters (one a Blackhawk ), Tritium sights (that sold for $99.99) four grip adapters and of course the case and all the papers. Got it for $500 OTD. Don't know much about Glocks except for what I have heard from other people. About all of that was praise for Glocks. Any comments welcome. Thanks for looking.
.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd be happy with that.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep, good deal.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd also say yes, it was a good/great deal (depending on your area), but I'm suspicious about the "NIB" part. Perhaps "ANIB" (as new, in box), or "like new" would be more accurate.

New-In-Box means new in every respect, and different sights may or may not run afoul of a NIB rating (some manufacturers will install various sights at the factory). However, if there is any holster wear on the slide or frame, signs that the gun has EVER been holstered/drawn, or fired (outside of the two-shot factory testfire for casings), then NIB is right out the door, in my opinion.

Still a good deal, even if lightly used, in my opinion.


----------



## Wolfstein (Jun 2, 2015)

DJ Niner said:


> I'd also say yes, it was a good/great deal (depending on your area), but I'm suspicious about the "NIB" part. Perhaps "ANIB" (as new, in box), or "like new" would be more accurate.
> 
> New-In-Box means new in every respect, and different sights may or may not run afoul of a NIB rating (some manufacturers will install various sights at the factory). However, if there is any holster wear on the slide or frame, signs that the gun has EVER been holstered/drawn, or fired (outside of the two-shot factory testfire for casings), then NIB is right out the door, in my opinion.
> 
> Still a good deal, even if lightly used, in my opinion.


Thanks for your input. I know the previous owner of the pistol. He is a lawyer and collector. He bought two at the same time. This firearm has never been shot (other than factory testing). He just put the sights on it. There is absolutely no wear. Even having the sights installed, I still consider it NIB. If you could personally inspect it, I believe you would agree. Thanks again for your response.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Wolfstein said:


> Thanks for your input. I know the previous owner of the pistol. He is a lawyer and collector. He bought two at the same time. This firearm has never been shot (other than factory testing). He just put the sights on it. There is absolutely no wear. Even having the sights installed, I still consider it NIB. If you could personally inspect it, I believe you would agree. Thanks again for your response.


I will now upgrade this to a "great" deal. :smt023

I know a few folks like this, and I absolutely LOVE IT when they decide to move a few items to fund their newest acquisition.


----------

